# Views..



## RADCODER (Nov 17, 2009)

Would anyone know where I would be able to find specific documentation on what constitutes a "view"? For example, 72072, "Thoracic Spine 3views." I need to know which views that might include, "AP, Lateral, Swimmers?"

Apparently I have a transcriptionist that is saying a swimmers view is included in a lateral view and therefore only makes "1 view". I was never taught that, but I never have actually seen any documentation supporting it either. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have searched high and low and came up with nothing!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Nov 18, 2009)

Diagnostic X-Rays — Spine: 

72010 Spine, entire, A-P & Lateral 
72020 Spine, single view, specify level 
72040 Cervical spine, A-P & Lateral 
72050 Cervical spine, minimum 4 views 
72052 Cervical spine, complete including oblique and flexion and/or extension studies 
72070 Thoracic spine, A-P and Lateral 
72072 Thoracic spine, including Swimmer's view of the cervicothoracic junction 
72074 Thoracic spine complete, including obliques, minimum 4 views 
72080 Spine, thoracic lumbar junction, A-P & Lateral 
72090 Scoliosis study, including supine and erect studies 
72100 Lumbosacral, A-P & Lateral 
72110 Lumbosacral, complete with oblique views, 4 views 
72114 Lumbosacral, complete including bending views 
72120 Lumbosacral, bending views only, minimum 4 views 
72170 Pelvis, A-P only 
72180 Pelvis, stereo  
 I got this from and hope it helps your concern:

http://www.medicalinsurancebillingcoding.com/How-to-Bill-Subluxation.html


----------



## RADCODER (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks so much Jackie, that helped a lot!


----------

